# Uterine fibroids during pregnancy?



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

So the doc says the ultrasound of the baby looks great, yes probably a girl, placenta in the right place. But I have a fibroid. I'm going in Friday to get details (what size, location, risks, etc.). Anyone have ideas about other questions I should ask?


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

JennT,How did your appt. go ?What did the dr. say about that fibroid ??Please let us know.(((((HUGS))))Jeanne


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Oh! Sorry - after the appointment it took me a couple days to get in here to this thread - dumb me.The fibroid is fairly large (she started rattling off measurements and scared me to death - I thought she was talking inches but she was talking centimenters!). Anyway, it's about the size of a small lime (3 inches by 2 inches). The only problem is its location; it's sitting near the entrance to teh cervix (and incidentally, right on top of my bladder







). WHat this means in practice is that there is no danger to me or the baby during pregnancy at all, except discomfort because it's on my bladder. There is an elevated chance of teh need for a c-section, in case the darn thing gets in the way during the birthing process. We're having a second ultrasound in eight weeks to see if it has grown or moved at all. If it has done so too much, we'll plan a c-section ahead of time; if it has not, we'll try to give birth vaginally and do a c-section only if Baby's head can't get past it!This should completely go away after birth, because it's fueled by pregnancy hormones and extra blood flow. If it doesn't, a low-dosage BCP will do the trick, and incidentally take care of my ovarian cysts while it's at it.Oh, and what do y'all think about "Abigail Miranda"?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

That is a pretty name














As for fibroids, I think Coggie had a big fibroid that made C-section necessary because it blocked baby's way out. Maybe you could look at some of her old threads or email her for more advice?


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Thanks, Luna, I'll contact her. We're practically neighbors, after all... same town and everything.OH!!!!! I forgot to say that the triple-screen came back negative!! This means NO spina bifida and NO Down's Syndrome! Yay!


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

So glad the baby is well, and that the fibroid will not harm the baby in any way.By the way, if they do a C-section , did the dr. mention any possibility of removing the fibroid, while they have you open ???Just curious. Well continue to take care of yourself.When is your due date again ??((((HUGS))))Jeanne


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Doc said no on taking out the fibroid during a c-section - too much potential for blood loss, I guess. But it should shrink down after birth anyway, apparently.Baby is due December 8th.


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

Yes, indeed, fortuitous, speaking of fibroids...Mine have not gone away after pregnancy and with the uterus shrunk back. My ob-gyn thought they might.Yes, they. I have more than one and they're much bigger than limes. So big that that's why my lower tummy looks like I'm carrying twins again. I don't eat a lot post-pregnancy and I walk with the baby everyday, so maybe the fibroids are making me huge or something.I discussed removing them with my ob-gyn the other day because she discovered that they're still huge and still everywhere, and they could conceivably be worsening my period with heavy bleeding (two days where I can not leave the house and can barely deal with puddles on the bathroom floor and on the bed, it's real bad), not to mention affecting my IBS before, during and after. Since my period came back mid-June, my IBS is back to being its worst pre-pregnancy, with accidents up the wazoo.Sure, before then, while nursing, I wouldn't be perfect, but I could more likely than not rely on breakfast poops (about three max) then okay the rest of the day. Not now.So, unfortunately, I have to undergo another ultra-sound, without benefit of a baby inside, thus 32 ounces of water or fruit juice before, etc. etc., tomorrow. I'm dreading having to hold it in because I have IBS, and sometimes holding it in too long causes me D. Or worse, that feeling is more than uncomfortable for me. It's almost painful.Once I get through the ultra-sound, my doctor will call to schedule an appointment, to talk over my options: fibroids or fibroids and uterus removed...to deal with my heavy flow.I'll have surgery to remove the fibroids and probably take birth control pills to control the flow on a regular basis. I don't want to remove the uterus unless I have to, as in it physically threatens me.My doctor says it's like a C-section, same cut, same area, same amount of time, same recovery time. Which is why I'm hoping my mom can finish her last cancer treatment to visit like she wanted, and help me while I recover. Unlike last time when I was totally alone.As for my fibroid-filled pregnancy, I had one blocking the exit, so I had to have a C-section. I also felt better about it because I did not want another possible tear into my sphincter (had had a previous anal fistulectomy which rendered me occasionally incontinent), it was weak enough.Hey, good luck with your little one!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Oh, poor coggie. As I said in the PM, feel free to PM me - we're neighbors, you know. Maybe I can watch the little one for you while we have tea ot the mall or something!


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

Sounds good. I need all the babysitters I can get. My mom is in Hawaii. I have no family other than that.Onto my bad news.







The ultra-sound was almost more than I could handle. I barely did. The prep, that is. One of these days, someone will invent an ultra-sound that doesn't require you to hold in 32 ounces for over an hour.Ten minutes past my appointment I was ready to kill, or pass out. It's worse with me because of the fibroids.Anyway, he couldn't even detect enough of them to take pictures, because they've grown and grown into each other, especially in the uterus.Which means, most likely, I won't have a choice but to remove the uterus too. There's no way anybody can locate and remove individual fibroids in there and keep the uterus intact. They're practically one huge fibroid, blocking the view of the actual uterus.So, it was God's miracle that I had my son, free and clear, against the backdrop of a ticking time clock--little did I know, and once out, created such a healthy environment to further grow those fibroids as to leave my womb relatively useless for future baby growth.I'm still dealing with the repercussions. I'll know for sure at my ob-gyn appt. when they call to discuss the surgery.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Oh, coggie, I am so, so sorry. I understand how you feel simply because with all the cysts on my ovaries they didn't think I could even get pregnant. So I feel really lucky, but sad that it likely won't happen again. We really do need to meet but I don't post my email here. Please PM me and I'll give you my work email address...


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

Update:My uterus won't be removed. Very slim chance it needs to be from the fibroid overgrowth. I'll schedule the surgery to remove the fibroids once I know when my mom wants to come over to visit from Hawaii. That way, she can help while I recover.Whew!Worrying that I'll lose my uterus--and chances of giving birth to more children--really solidified my determination to have at least three kids total.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Oh, wonderful! I'm so pleased for you!


----------

